# Thelma Dale 3/10/07



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Fingersandclaws, Tunafish, Okimavich, AtlantaKing, Huntsman and me took a trip out yesterday for some tog on board the Thelma Dale. We met in Delaware at 6:00 am and headed out in calm seas with beautiful weather. The trip was a 7-3pm trip but actually was extended by the captain by an hour and half since we were on some fish. They were an outstanding captain and crew. For $65, it's a real bargain too. Bait of the day was greenies, blue crab, and clams. The greenies worked really well, but since they were in short supply, got exhausted by our second stop. The Blue crab were the second best and the clams were largely unused. 

The day started slowly. I was the first and only to hook up for a while with a single skate over the rail to show. Another couple of doggies over the rail, and we were getting a little depressed. The captain moved us to our next spot and we started getting into some decent fish. The bite was decent, but being the first time out for tog on a boat for most of us, we had a steep learning curve to overcome. Lots of escapees and hookups on the structure. When that died down, we moved two more times until we reached our final spot which ended up for me to be the real breadwinner of the day. All the fish had a real nice size to them! Also, few undersized black sea bass have begun to show up. We topped off the day with a visit to Embers Seafood Buffet and had a great meal. 

Accomplishments:
1. Congratulations go out to Okimavich who hooked into a 9.25 pounder and took home the money for the big fish pool!
2. I got the most fish with a total of 6.
3. Tunafish, took the title of "King" by consuming the most plates at Embers afterwards.
4. Everybody managed the day without a single chumming incident.

Embarrasements:
1. Huntsman managed to store all his fish in the wrong (a stranger's) cooler for most of the day! What a bama!
2. AtlantaKing managed to fall asleep on his watch and had a funny looking imprint on his forehead afterwards. I took a picture.
3. Tunafish, took the title of "King" by consuming the most plates at Embers afterwards.

Product Review:
Fingersandclaws and I were using the new BPS Offshore Angler Extreme Freestyle Jigging Stick. It was very light weight and sensitive. The tip is very flexible and it had plenty of backbone in the body to pull up fish. I really like the triangular foregrip which gave ample area to get a good hold. My only complaint about it is that the doorknob style butt cap was so large that it did not fit it the rod holders. 

Guys, I had a great time. Feel free to add any details that I left out. Tunafish, thank you again, for setting this trip up for us.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad you guys had a good trip. If I had known that you guys were coming down I would have joined you. You probably went out with Capt Rick, he is a good captain.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Good report FB. You managed not to embarass everyone too much. The fishing was really good, and thankfully we had seas of less than 2 feet all day. 

I had a bunch of hookups that tore off line with my drag locked down (Tekota 500). Don't think they were tog, but something bigger/stronger that didn't even pause. Had that happen about 3times and I couldn't even turn the train. If any of you boating board guys know what it is, let me know. Our guess were GIANT skates.

I was really happy with the service and professionalism of the crew. The mate seemed to mysteriously appear anytime a fish needed to be landed or hooks extracted. I am def. going back.

Product Review: Just to reiterate what FB posted earlier, the Freestyle Jigging Stick was a BEAST. I have the lighter of the 2 versions but it did fine. I had the rod tip almost touching one of the guides at one point and it felt like it could go even further. The stick was what I had doubts about, but it did great. I was confident in the Tekota 500, but I felt like I brought a knife to a gun fight. There were a bunch of times where it did not have the cranking power I needed/wanted and it felt a little weak. At home, when I first got it, I was thinking this is all I need to go boat toggin', but I'm now thinking of getting something a wee bit bigger.

Anthony, sorry bud . . . it was real last minute. I think we decided on going/who was going Friday. I'll PM you next time we head out to your neck of the woods.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Anthony, we are planning to go again before the limit comes back down on April 1. I'll make sure you get included in the PMs.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

That was a great trip. Although we didn't limit out, the chance to get out on the (calm) water and remember what a bite felt like was good for the soul.

I really think you guys should have gotten the Saltist instead of the Tekoda.  Combined with the acid wrapped rod, the setup was a beast.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

> I really think you guys should have gotten the Saltist instead of the Tekoda.



Okimavich,

00100


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice report. Glad you got into them!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

figguhs-n-craws said:


> Okimavich,
> 
> 00100


Figguh-n-craws,

1001010100000110000111001011100000111100111110011


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Yum yum.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> I had a bunch of hookups that tore off line with my drag locked down (Tekota 500). Don't think they were tog, but something bigger/stronger that didn't even pause. Had that happen about 3times and I couldn't even turn the train. If any of you boating board guys know what it is, let me know.


My guess would be the wreck!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Unless the wreck was constantly moving away . . .  

We had several hookups where whatever it was would literally keep peeling line off.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

okimavich said:


> Unless the wreck was constantly moving away . . .
> 
> We had several hookups where whatever it was would literally keep peeling line off.


It was a joke...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

okimavich said:


> Yum yum.


how's do you like that scaler?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> how's do you like that scaler?


People actually scale tog?
(Not kidding this time) That skin is
super tough. Is it good to eat?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I like it. I don't have to worry about scaling my thumb by mistake like with the metals ones or even a knife. The flat edge at the top is helpful when you need to scrape some of that slime off of the tog. There's also less airborne scales which my wife appreciates.  

But I've found that whatever you use, tog is still a pain to scale.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I've never scaled those before. Looks impossible to me. I just filet, then skin, it's all in the wrists  

Okim, what did I say about putting your fish in your kids play sink to make the fish look bigger . . . not cool


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Talapia said:


> People actually scale tog?
> (Not kidding this time) That skin is
> super tough. Is it good to eat?


Yup. I believe people used to use tog skin for leather.

I like to keep the skin intact for some dishes. It helps keep the moisture in and the flesh more whole.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Got a scaler like that two years ago and love it! Ok, so what's a greenie?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

okimavich said:


> I like it. I don't have to worry about scaling my thumb by mistake like with the metals ones or even a knife. The flat edge at the top is helpful when you need to scrape some of that slime off of the tog. There's also less airborne scales which my wife appreciates.
> 
> But I've found that whatever you use, tog is still a pain to scale.


A great trick for keeping scales from 
flying is to fill your sink with water
and then scale the fish under water.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Blloyd said:


> Got a scaler like that two years ago and love it! Ok, so what's a greenie?


a green crab. Used for bait.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Talapia said:


> A great trick for keeping scales from
> flying is to fill your sink with water
> and then scale the fish under water.


I thought about that, but trying to scale a tog underwater didn't appeal to me. Plus my wife would not be happy with all the slimy water being splashed around the kitchen.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

okimavich said:


> I thought about that, but trying to scale a tog underwater didn't appeal to me. Plus my wife would not be happy with all the slimy water being splashed around the kitchen.



It is best used for smaller fish 
like seabass, spot, and croaker 
but I see no reason why it would 
not work with tog. You should not 
be splashing water out of the sink, 
you only need to put enough in to 
cover the fish and catch the scales.


----------



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

John,

Congrats on the Pool winner! Very nice fish and I was happy to read you didnt :--| all day..LOL

Did you invite the entire family over for fish:fishing: dinner?

The Saltist is a great reel and matched with the spiral wrap youll enjoy fishing a lil more less twist in the rod, just have to get better medicine for your tummy.

Congrats again.

Joe


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks Talapia.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Great Time Out Fellas...*

Definitely a great outing w/ you fellas. I'll be sure and get that pick on the bucket so I can become and honorary... LOL... 

I'll be there on the 24th ot hang out again. I should have a new setup so I don't have to borrow Jiro's gear. 

And BTW.. the first mate stuck that lil fatty into that guys cooler.. but hey he had ice and that made it all good to me...  

Hehehe... have a good one...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Cool, we'll see ya there. Your membership has been approved BTW. Oh, and you can store your fish in my cooler anytime . . . uh. . . that didn't sound right.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Crack'n up...*

Better work on that improv...   

ROFLMAO...


----------

